# Wacko Jacko R.I.P



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Girls what do you think about wacko Jacko 
Its very sad


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

I know over the past few years he wasnt the best loved person in the world, but he is leaving behind his 3 lovely children


----------



## glitter girl (Jun 24, 2007)

I feel sorry for his kids, family and the genuine fans . I read in the paper today that he is worth more now that he's dead than when he was alive, how messed up is that?


----------

